# What Type of Goat is This? (Description)



## MidnightChickenLover (Jan 14, 2010)

White long hair, wavy.. goat is used to produce it. Long, spiraled, horns that stick straight up. Looks like a Saanen with a lot of hair, except the spiral horns. I know it is not the Girentana. What breed is it?


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 15, 2010)

MidnightChickenLover said:
			
		

> White long hair, wavy.. goat is used to produce it. Long, spiraled, horns that stick straight up. Looks like a Saanen with a lot of hair, except the spiral horns. I know it is not the Girentana. What breed is it?


Angora?  Here's   a picture of one.


----------



## dbunni (Jan 15, 2010)

Angora.  Wish it was here.  My wish is to have one or two to spin with the English & Giant Angora Rabbits residing in my rabbitry.


----------



## ThornyRidge (Jan 15, 2010)

could be angora but maybe cashmere.. they are hairy/wavy and have long spiral like horns..


----------



## MidnightChickenLover (Jan 15, 2010)

The hair is flat, and wavy.. like the one in the backround to the right of the picture in the following link, but the horns are like a solid spiral, not actually spiraled themselves, or atleast not to that sense, and they go the other way in pictures I've seen them in.
http://www.flickr.com/photos/19473388@N00/14293641/
Looks a lot like the Girgentana.. especially the horns
http://139.78.104.1/breeds/goats/

Now I'm sure it is... but it doesn't produce mohair...
http://www.bukisa.com/articles/80539_worlds-most-awesome-looking-goats


----------

